# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Problem with chart

## eetuk

Please tell me how do I get a secondary blocks to my chart shown in attachment.

----------


## MrShorty

If I understand what you are asking for, it looks like a "clustered and stacked" column chart. Basically it is still a basic stacked column chart, but with the data arranged a specific way in the spreadsheet. Spend some time with this tutorial: https://peltiertech.com/clustered-st...mn-bar-charts/

----------


## eetuk

That's exactly what I needed. Thanks a lot!

----------

